# Issue with sperm analysis



## shamrockgal (Mar 11, 2015)

I don't know who I turn to and I hope this is the right post. 

We had our beautiful daughter that came into our world 5 years ago through ivf, shes the best thing we ever had and i feel quite strongly to start treatment again via going private (had treatment year ago, was pregnant but miscarriaged) we rang up the clinic and they said we need to go through tests before we can go head with treatment. This is normal procedure. 
My husband is having issues getting hard on for semens analysis.....its three times now that he had cancelled at last min, hubby tried at the clinic at first, he couldn't do it, tried it at home, couldn't do either then he ordered some viagra and too two blue tablet on the day and still doesn't work. Hes finding whole situation really stressful and couldn't physically do it. I feel so bad for putting him through this and he basically has turn round and said that he doesn't want to it anymore and is more concerned he won't be able to produce sperm on the day of egg collection. Im devastated with whole thing and am struggling how to deal with it. Our sex life is fine, just hes having anxiety. 
The receptionist said he needs to get analysis done then discuss with Dr. But thats impossible. I've asked if we could speak to Dr first then see what happen. So I need to make phone call tmw and arranged time. My main concern is what should we say to him, Im terrified he could turn round and said there's nothing more they can do and it's the end of the road 😢 is there any way, any solutions, anything. Sorry for long post but I'm desperate!


----------



## Saltysea (Apr 8, 2019)

Hey honey, it is SO not the end of to the road. It’s just another challenge you guys will overcome. Don’t worry, there are so many challenges along the way but as you saw with your daughter, every now and again, it all works out. It’s about persistence and open communication and prioritizing love and support between the two of you. There’s nothing wrong with him, he can do it, he‘s just letting the anxiety get the better of him. 
So many ways and things to try. Viagra is very likely not the solution. Maybe some alcohol, some weed, getting the doctor to prescribe a Valium, you getting involved, dressing up or something, naughty videos or pictures. It’s tough but try and avoid any pressure in any way and try and laugh about it together. And don’t worry ahead to egg collection. Focus on this for now, one thing at a time. Once you manage this though, I definitely recommend freezing a sample (maybe even ask if they can freeze this one) - then there’s no pressure for egg collection day. We didn’t have this issue but I wanted to not have to worry about it and we always made sure there was a frozen sample we could at least use as back up. Although it can also be used as first choice, there is NO evidence that frozen sperm is less effective (unlike frozen eggs). Plenty of guys struggle under these circumstances, it’s SO normal. Us girls are heroes for going through all this but so are our boys, cheer him up, cheer him on, he just needs to keep trying and it WILL work.


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Sorry no real advice but just wanted to say that I very much doubt this is unusual.
I would speak with the dr and be direct. I'm sure they'll be able to suggest ways around it .
I would imagine this is something they deal with alot.
Best of luck xx


----------

